# Đâu là nguyên nhân khiến trẻ bị mồ hôi trộm



## Tuyết 8291 (4/10/19)

_Mồ hôi trộm là một chứng thường gặp ở con nít. Một phần là do thời tiết khắc ngày càng nóng lên nhưng một phần cũng cảnh báo tình hình sức khỏe của trẻ. Do đấy các mẹ cần tìm hiểu rõ nguyên do gây ra chứng mồ hôi trộm ở con trẻ và tìm hiểu bí quyết giải quyết kịp thời._



​*Nguyên nhân làm cho trẻ ra mồ hôi trộm *
Có 2 nguyên nhân căn bản và phổ biến nhất làm trẻ ra nhiều mồ hôi trộm được xác định là có thể do sinh lý hoặc bệnh lý.

*Nguyên nhân do sinh lý *
Việc ủ ấm bé quá cũng khiến bé nóng bức mà ra mồ hôi lại ra nhiều. Đa phần các bà mẹ thường có thói quen hay quấn con quá kỹ trong khăn, trẻ ngủ lại chặn thật nhiều chăn gối xung quanh khiến bé ngột ngạt, nóng nực. Phòng ngủ đóng kín mít cửa trong khi thời tiết nắng nóng có thể khiến bé khó chịu.
Bé đi lại, vận động nhiều hay đơn giản là quấy khóc cũng khiến cho bé ra nhiều mồ hôi.

*Nguyên nhân do bệnh lý *
Trẻ xuất hiện mồ hôi trộm là do hệ tâm thần thực vật của trẻ chưa ổn định, vẫn đang trong thời kỳ tăng trưởng.
Trẻ bị ốm đau, cảm sốt làm cho phổi yếu, xuất tiết ra mồ hôi nhiều hơn. Sau mỗi lần ốm đau, cảm sốt, sử dụng nhiều thuốc kháng sinh khiến cho hệ miễn nhiễm của trẻ suy yếu cũng dẫn tới hiện tượng ra mồ hôi trộm.
Trẻ ra mồ hôi trộm cũng phụ thuộc vào sự điều hòa của hệ tâm thần. Rối loạn hệ thần kinh thực vật, hệ giao cảm cũng sẽ khiến cho trẻ ra mồ hôi nhiều hơn.
Những bé sinh sớm, thiếu cân bị rối loạn tiêu hóa kéo dài thường thiếu vitamin D cũng là duyên do chính trong việc trẻ ra mồ hôi trộm.

*Cách thức xử lý khi trẻ đổ mồ hôi trộm mà bố mẹ nên biết *
Nên cho trẻ bú thường xuyên: Cho con bú thường xuyên cũng giúp trẻ đỡ ra mồ hôi trộm.
Giữ cơ thể trẻ thoáng mát, giảm thiểu những thức ăn sinh nhiệt (mỡ, thịt bò, tôm, cua, cá biển, mít, sầu riêng, xoài…), bổ sung các chất mát (rau tươi, trái cây, rau má, cải bẹ).
Cho trẻ ở và ngủ trong phòng thoáng mát, chơi đùa dưới bóng râm và tắm rửa sạch sẽ hằng ngày để hạn chế chứng đổ mồ hôi ở con trẻ.
Giữ cho trẻ luôn mát , ăn ngủ nơi sạch sẽ, thoáng mát, chơi đùa trong bóng râm và luôn tắm rửa hàng ngày, cho trẻ uống đủ nước.
Khi trẻ ra nhiều mồ hôi, bạn nhớ lau mồ hôi để trẻ không bị nhiễm lạnh. Tuy nhiên mẹ không nên để trẻ nằm điều hoà hoặc quạt quá lâu hoặc quá lạnh sẽ làm cho trẻ dễ cảm lạnh .
Trong trường hợp trẻ vẫn bị ra mồ hôi trộm ngay cả trong điều kiện thời tiết bình thường, ăn mặc thoáng mát đồng thời thường xuyên bị ốm vặt thì đấy là nguồn gốc bệnh lý báo hiệu phổi và hệ tâm thần giao cảm của bé với vấn đề. Lúc này ngoài việc tăng cường bổ sung các loại vitamin B, D, canxi và magie cho trẻ, cha mẹ có thể cho trẻ sử dụng thêm thuốc trị mồ hôi trộm. Để an toàn nhất cho trẻ cha mẹ nên sử dụng loại thuốc trị mồ hôi trộm có nguồn gốc từ thảo dược thiên nhiên có tác dụng điều trị tận gốc căn bệnh này.
Hiện nay, loại thuốc trị mồ hôi trộm đang được nhiều cha mẹ tin tưởng và cho con em sử dụng đó là thuốc trị mồ hôi trộm Đức Thịnh. Sản phẩm được kết hợp từ nhiều loại thảo dược thiên nhiên như: hoàng kỳ, mẫu lệ, sinh đia, đường trắng cùng một số loại thảo dược khác giúp cải thiện chứng ra nhiều mồ hôi ở trẻ em hiệu quả.


----------

